# Picking her up tomorrow.... But have a question...



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Congrats...exciting day for you tomorrow.

Your commute is ideal for DPF health. Plenty of time to build EGT and complete regen. Even if interrupted, car will automatically resume regen and complete on next commute. So an additive shouldn’t really be necessary.

On the other hand, the EGR tends to gunk up from time to time. May want to read more about EGR and throttle valve maintenance below:









My EGR/Throttle Plate Experience


So, as I had mentioned in the couple of recent threads about cleaning the throttle plate and EGR valve, I wanted to check ours and clean if needed to combat some running/starting issues my wife has been encountering in the past months. I started at about 8PM, so it was pretty dark, but that...




 www.cruzetalk.com













Bucking, Hesitation and Poor Economy Fix - Cleaned EGR...


Hello Everyone. I have been a following member for quite a while and have found the information in this forum very helpful. I have a 2014 CTD that i purchased in September 2013. I drive mixed 80/20 highway/city. I maintain the car well and its been very reliable for me, but I have...




www.cruzetalk.com


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

14reddiesel said:


> I'm picking up my new to me 14 diesel cruze tomorrow, and its going to be my commuter car, pretty much 37 miles each way, all highway...It'll be sharing that duty with my 98 suburban, 6.5 diesel...
> 
> The question I have is about the dpf filter...They are HUGE issues on our volvo trucks at work, always wanting a regen... I have seen additives you dump in the fuel to clean them up. Is this recommended? The suburban has none of that on it
> 
> ...


congratulations bud, welcome to the CTD family!
It's being an amazing car to me, it never let me down, some owners here already clocked in over 400,000 km with no issues.
like the others said this car is made for cruzing bud, the longer the commute the more healthier and happier engine is.
you'll find lots of resources here to take care of your little cruze diesel.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Rivergoer said:


> On the other hand, the EGR tends to gunk up from time to time. May want to read more about EGR and throttle valve maintenance below


Yup - finding this to be a roughly every 35-40k mile kind of thing. A little inconvenient, but by no means difficult.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

I daily drive my CTD in the city of Florida and haven’t had any issues


----------



## mkohan (Dec 19, 2015)

Good luck with her. Mines been great for 5 years and 100K+ miles. Get fuel from a high volume place and use dexos 2 oil.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

14reddiesel said:


> I'm picking up my new to me 14 diesel cruze tomorrow, and its going to be my commuter car, pretty much 37 miles each way, all highway...It'll be sharing that duty with my 98 suburban, 6.5 diesel...
> 
> The question I have is about the dpf filter...They are HUGE issues on our volvo trucks at work, always wanting a regen... I have seen additives you dump in the fuel to clean them up. Is this recommended? The suburban has none of that on it
> 
> ...


About the same type of commute I have. I've not had any issues with the DPF/exhaust except for a couple sensors that were replaced under warranty early in it's life.

Just run Dexos2 oil and you'll be fine.


----------



## wdstockjc1 (Apr 4, 2019)

14reddiesel said:


> I'm picking up my new to me 14 diesel cruze tomorrow, and its going to be my commuter car, pretty much 37 miles each way, all highway...It'll be sharing that duty with my 98 suburban, 6.5 diesel...
> 
> The question I have is about the dpf filter...They are HUGE issues on our volvo trucks at work, always wanting a regen... I have seen additives you dump in the fuel to clean them up. Is this recommended? The suburban has none of that on it
> 
> ...


I use and recommend Startron diesel treatment.


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

150K Miles and no issues. She's built to be driven. Drive her!


----------

